# Help :(



## LMP87 (Sep 22, 2014)

I have recently started taking sessions with people. My question is, when I give the enhanced disc to people, what are the best settings to make the pictures for them to print at their convenience. I know it has to do with resolution etc. I am really new at this and would like to know if someone could help me. Any information would be AMAZING! I'm not sure if I should be adjusting my settings for each photo (other than the lighting etc.) before I give it to them... HELP!


----------



## KmH (Sep 22, 2014)

You might look through the The Aspiring Professionals Forum | Photography Forum and General Shop Talk | Photography Forum forums.

This forum is for posting photos for sharing or C&C.

Put the image files on the disc at the highest quality setting available with your image editing application.
The Quality setting determines the image *file size*.
Image resolution (pixel dimensions) and print resolution (pixels per inch) determines *print size*.
File size and print size are 2 different things though both effect print quality.

If you want to limit print size you would reduce the image resolution by resizing the photos so they have smaller pixel dimensions.

Preparing digital photos for printing is not a 'no brainer' deal and really should not be left up to your customer if you want the photos you made to become high quality prints.
Tutorials on Color Management & Printing
The Digital Print: Preparing Images in Lightroom and Photoshop for Printing

Different size prints have different aspect ratios. Aspect ratio is the shape of the print. A print that has a 1:1 aspect ratio is a square print - the width and height of the print is the same.
Most DSLR cameras make photos that have a 3:2 aspect ratio. Stated another way the long side of a 3:2 print is 1.5x longer than the short side of the print (3 divided by 2 = 1.5).
A 3:2 print is a rectangle.
4x6 is a 3:2 aspect ratio print (4 x 1.5 = 6)
8x12 is also a 3:2 print (8 x 1.5 = 12)
16 x 24 is a 3:2 print

Aspect ratios other than 1:1 (square) are also rectangles. Some are more or less rectangular than others.

Here are some popular image sizes and their aspect ratios:


----------



## tirediron (Sep 22, 2014)

First:  Are these paid sessions or TFP (Trade for print)/practice sessions?  If they're paid, then this all needs to be discussed ahead of time with the client and agreed to.  I don't normally provide digital files to clients except for some commerical work.  When I'm shooting TFP, then I provide 300 DPI* files pre-cropped to 8x10 unless the person has specifically requested something else.

*Just to annoy Keith!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 22, 2014)

If you are taking money for your sessions you should already know all this stuff. It's basic.


----------

